# Acer Aspire One 522 mit SSD aufrüsten



## Core #1 (14. Januar 2012)

*Acer Aspire One 522 mit SSD aufrüsten*

Ich soll das AO 522 eines Freundes aufrüsten.
Also die HDD durch eine schnelle SSD ersetzen, den 1 GB durch einen 4 GB Riegel (1066 MHz DDR3, cl7) und das vorinstallierte Windows 7 Starter durch eine frische Windows 7 Pro 64 bit Installation.

Jetzt bin ich mir nur nicht sicher welche SSD rein soll. Es wird bei notebooksbilliger.de oder zur Not bei amazon.de (direkt Amazon, kein Marketplace) bestellt:

Die Samsung 470 ist leider fast überall vergriffen, die wäre die erste Wahl gewesen. Soweit ich weiß ist die Nachfolgerin 830 zwar eine der schnellsten, aber anscheinend ein kleiner Hitzkopf und verbraucht unverhältnismäßig viel Strom und damit Akkulaufzeit.

Die "alte" Crucial RealSSD C300 64 GB ist zwar überteuert, aber da ich die 128 GB Variante selber hab wäre die schon ein etwas sicherer Kandidat. Der Nachfolger M4 soll doch Probleme ab einer bestimmten Betriebsstundenzahl haben? Klar gibts Firmwareupdates, aber bei Crucial ist das doch etwas umständlicher und geht nicht einfach so per Netbook (und der dann bereits installierten Crucial M4 im Netbook), oder? 
Oder gibts diese BSOD Probleme nur bei den kleinen 64 GB Platten?

Ansonsten käme da sicher noch die Intel SSD 320 Series mit 80GB oder 120 GB in Frage.

Größe und Preis sind grad übrigens nicht sooo wichtig, naja zumindest braucht er mind. eine 60 und maximal eine 128 GB SSD...
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 522 mit SSD aufrüsten*

Die Crucial Firmware zu installieren ist nur dann "schwierig", wenn du Datenverlust vermeiden willst. Deswegen würde ich die m4 nicht aussortieren. P/L sind sie wirklich der Hit. . Als System-SSD reicht eine 64 GB Version, wie ich sie habe. Aber sobald ein paar Spiele draufkommen benötigst du eine 128 GB SSD. Windows solltest du immer etwa 30 GB freihalten. Außerdem solltest du für den Umgang mit SSD zum Beispiel pagefile und hibernate kennen. Ich habe jetzt in meinem ersten PC auch meine erste SSD verbaut. 2 Tage kam das Firmware Update. Du kannst mir glauben: Das hat mich richtig aufgeregt. Heute kam wieder deine neue Firmware raus (Problem mit den Betreibsstundenzahl behoben). Du musst sie zuerst auf eine CD brennen, IDE Modus für sie einstellen. CD einlegen. Firmware abspielen lassen. AHCI aktivieren. Und fertig. Wenn die SSD keine Daten enthält, ist es zwar umständlich, aber trotzdem nicht schwer zu meistern. Nur Mut klappt schon. 
Leichter ist es auf jeden Fall die SSD zuerst an deinem eigenen Computer dranzuhängen. Hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Core #1 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 522 mit SSD aufrüsten*

Danke erstmal!

Also MEINE erste SSD ists ja nicht, hab eine Samsung 470 mit 64 GB im Notebook und die alte Crucial mit 128 GB im Spiele Mini-PC. 
Auf die Platte meines Kumpels kommen eh keine Spiele. Ist ja auch nur ein Netbook.

Die Frage ist, ob er, wenn nach dem Kauf sich rausstellt das noch nicht die neueste Firmware drauf ist, mit dem Aspire One 522 Netbook auch ohne Probleme flashen kann, also ob das reicht auf IDE und dann wieder AHCI umzustellen oder noch eine BIOS option benötigt wird, die so ein vielleicht Netbook nicht bietet.
Welche Firmware ist denn die bei der alles funzen sollte?


----------

